# AK SBR project



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Im waiting on a form 1 approval from the ATF for a Yugo M92 that I'm going to turn into an SBR. 

Does anyone know how complicated this project could be? I want an under folder stock installed on it but I won't be able to do that on my own. Any recomendation for an AK gunsmith?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like a cool project. I am interested in seeing what advice you get.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've always wanted to do that. One thing I've heard though is that they will absolutely blow your ear drums out!!!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I put a "Brace" on mine and it was absolutly painless to install and BATF approved no SBR.
Shockwave makes a blade brace for it that looks interesting and I have the AR version on an AR pistol and like it
and again no SBR/BATF.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> I've always wanted to do that. One thing I've heard though is that they will absolutely blow your ear drums out!!!


I'm suppressing it, so it should be bearable firing regular 762x39 loads. With the subsonic ammo it's a lot better sounding but it doesn't cycle the bolt.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> I put a "Brace" on mine and it was absolutly painless to install and BATF approved no SBR.
> Shockwave makes a blade brace for it that looks interesting and I have the AR version on an AR pistol and like it
> and again no SBR/BATF.


I just got rid of my AR arm brace, I got my form 1 back 2 days ago so I put the real stock on it. Took it to the range earlier today and it feels alright, the size of the SBR feels good


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

6811 said:


> I just got rid of my AR arm brace, I got my form 1 back 2 days ago so I put the real stock on it. Took it to the range earlier today and it feels alright, the size of the SBR feels good


Ya I'm thinking doing the same?

I just put a flashcan on my AR pistol and wow what a reduction in noise! I may try this on my AK pistol
if I can find one that fits haven't looked yet.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

How about the ACE folding stock?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, just get a pistol and arm brace. Why waste $200 on a stamp and parts to convert a rifle to pistol length barrel. WTF???? For a stock??


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

check out US Machinegun.com : Machine gun accessories of all types I've gotten parts from there before


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I get my parts from usak47.com or US Machine gun...I have the USAK M4 bracket on my M85 SBR. I also got some parts from FTFIndustries.

Also use a RFT pic bracket I drilled and tapped into the top of the dust cover for optics...going to eventually slap a Mako quad rail on it and probably a Hogue pistol grip









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

beach23bum said:


> check out US Machinegun.com : Machine gun accessories of all types I've gotten parts from there before


Thanks! Checking it out now!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

beach23bum said:


> check out US Machinegun.com : Machine gun accessories of all types I've gotten parts from there before


I have seen the USmachinegun parts. They have the Galil type folding stock which is very easy to install, no major modifications to the receiver. However, I was hoping for an under folder or a small scale wood stock that folds as well.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

check out cnc warrior -why put an adjustable stock ment for a rifle that has a gas tube on a rifle that does not have one, when you can put a real folding stock on it? 
CNC Warrior

the bonesteel and Bulgarian 4 piece brake I recommend


----------

